# EMLA for Gestone Muscle injections



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

Hoping someone can advise.  I started taking my gemstone muscle injections on Friday night.  I used EMLA cream which I have to say is an absolute godsend and completely helped with the injection pain and panic I was feeling.  If we are successful this cycle I will be on them for 13 weeks.  I have my transfer on Wednesday and suddenly just thought, is it ok to keep using the EMLA after transfer?  It says on the packaging to talk to a pharmacist or a doctor?  Will this be ok to use from Wednesday onwards?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is what the data sheet says...

Pregnancy
Lidocaine and prilocaine cross the placental barrier and may be absorbed by the foetal tissues. It is reasonable to assume that lidocaine and prilocaine have been used in a large number of pregnant women and women of childbearing age. No specific disturbances to the reproductive process have so far been reported, e.g. an increased incidence of malformations or other directly or indirectly harmful effects on the foetus. However caution should be exercised when used in pregnant women.


----------

